# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hướng dẫn lắp bi cho đai ốc Vitme china

## sieunhim

Chào ae!

Thấy một số ae gặp khó khăn khi lắp đai ốc vào vitme và khi rớt bị thì không bỏ bi vào lại được. 
Sẵn có con đai ốc Nhái dư với cây vitme e quay cái video hướng dẫn cho ae mới và những ai chưa biết lắp bi vào đai ốc.
Video này chỉ áp dụng với những loại đai ốc tương tự _(loại không có ống hồi bi phía ngoài thân đai ốc)_.
AE nào biết òi đừng chém em nhé hehe
Chúc ae kỳ nghỉ lễ vui vẻ

----------

QuyND

----------

